# cougar hunting



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I've always wanted to hunt a cougar. I was thinking of putting in for the draw, but I don't know enough about it? Please someone help me make sense of it. I have questions like what area's to put in for? Do I need to hire dogs and a guide or can I look for tracks after a snow storm, and find him myself? How much would a guide be? Any help? Thanks, Blake


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I know a good guide in the orem area that will do it for cheap (like the price of his gas) or nothing at all just cause he loves all the chances he can get to run his dogs on bears and cougars. If intersted let me know and I will get you his number


----------



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Blake, Call Blake. pm sent


----------

